# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  телевизор

## alextrance

Добрый день продам телевизор Panasonic TC-29GF10V, с тумбой, идеальное состояние,рабочий, инструкцию не нашел
Самовывоз с ул.Коблевской
Цена 2500 грн
Алекс
095 733 61 23

----------

